# Grizzly Tormek copies.



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone own, have knowledge of or experience with either of the Grizzly Tormek copies. 
Either the 8" T10097 or the 10" T10010 ?
I'm leanin t'wards the T10010 ( on sale now fer $30 off) but would like to get some input from actual users/owners.
For all intent and purpous, it appears that the T10010 is the same as the Tormek T3 aside form the Grizzly paint job and logo on it.(?)


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I have the 8". I bought it in a moment of stupidity - I already have a Delta Sharpening Center, a cheap 6" grinder, and too many waterstones/oilstones, sandpaper and jigs to count. The last thing I needed was another sharpener, but I had Tormek envy and didn't have the cash.

The good news is that most of the tormek attachments work on the Grizzly. 
The neutral news is that it's a lot lighter than I pictured it would be. 
And the bad news, for me, was that the leather wheel had an obvious bump where the ends of the leather overlapped, and the grinding wheel is way too soft - I had to regrind a 1/2" chisel and didn't move it around enough - by the time I was done the wheel was visibly grooved. 
I haven't used it since then. I did price the replacement tormek wheels to see if I should swap them out, but the price was too high for me to give it a shot.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Jim,
I also have the 8" Grizzly, I've been careful to work the tools back and forth on the grinding wheel and I occasionally true it up with the edge of a flat stone.

IMHO this is a great tool, and how can you go wrong at a price of $89? Tormek owners claim their units are far superior but I think they are just unwilling to admit that they paid five times as much or more for the same thing. 

I made my own planer knife grinding attachement using an accuride drawer slide rather than spend the $150 or so that they are asking. That works good too. 

My only complaint is that it's slow going. Takes about 2 hours to grind a new edge on 3, 15" planer blades. 

Tip: blacken the bevel on the planer blades with a magic marker before you start grinding, it makes easy to see where you've been.

My recommendation: Buy it!

Bret


----------



## Lynden (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe the Grizzly sharpeners are clones or rebadges of the Scheppach TiGer 2000s and 2500 sharpeners. Northern Tool has a red-colored 8" sharpener that looks just like the 8" Grizzly. You might Google the Scheppach sharpeners or look on the Northern Tool and other websites to find more user reviews.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Lola Ranch said:


> Tip: blacken the bevel on the planer blades with a magic marker before you start grinding, it makes easy to see where you've been.


Use one of those "smelly" markers that are permanent. The mark shows if you are grinding square. 

To learn how to use the grinder, get a really cheap chisel to practice with. I bought a Buck brand from HD and used that chisel to learn how to sharpen. 

You will need to flatten the back of any chisel before sharpening. (You only do that once) You can use the side of the wheel to flatten the back of the chisel. HOWEVER use only one side of the wheel for all flattening operations. The unused side of the wheel is needed as a reference for a try square to determine when the grinding surface needs to be trued.


----------

